# Critique My 5 Month Old Arabian Colt



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

Khan is a 5 month old purebred Arabian. Let me know what you think!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Horrible, just horrible. I will gladly take him off your hands!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has some loooooooooooooong legs! I am not good at critiquing foals, but I can tell a good one and he's a good one.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm SO excited. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, he's sure got some daisy duke legs on him! He's adorable!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree about the legs! He reminds me of my old gelding when he was a baby. He's no longer with us though. What's his pedigree?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute. he looks like he will turn out nice.
Horses looks can change a lot from baby to age 6 ,


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

DanisMom said:


> I agree about the legs! He reminds me of my old gelding when he was a baby. He's no longer with us though. What's his pedigree?


CJ Flash (Padrons Psyche X Fame VF Daughter) X Koweta Minuette


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

He looks like a very lovely boy!

Honestly though, there isn't much you can critique at this age conformation-wise because they're still growing.


----------

